

Get your business plan read: crunch it to one page - bartschuller
http://plancruncher.com/

======
peterhilton
Plancruncher is the web application that implements the concept I presented at
the recent 'Bootstrapping-and-agility' event:
[http://www.meetup.com/Bootstrapping-and-
agility/calendar/123...](http://www.meetup.com/Bootstrapping-and-
agility/calendar/12317827/)

Two of the attendees blogged their thoughts:

[http://turtlethink.com/2010/02/business-plans-2-0-lean-
and-i...](http://turtlethink.com/2010/02/business-plans-2-0-lean-and-icon-
based/)

[http://www.involvd.com/blog/2010/02/17/the-route-to-
launch-d...](http://www.involvd.com/blog/2010/02/17/the-route-to-launch-day/)

